# Trying to find information about Dad's old bow...



## archeryforever (Aug 31, 2010)

C.A.P. was Carroll's Archery Products. They were located in Moab, Utah. Not sure which model you have, without seeing a photo.


----------



## bear-of-grayling (Mar 29, 2008)

Is this your bow?


----------

